

A Cover Letter To Penny Arcade - tfh
http://www.adventuringcompany.com/pa/

======
MikeCapone
Now _that_ is how you get noticed by a potential employer.

Even if they don't hire him, someone else is bound to snag that guy up...

~~~
peregrine
It doesn't look like he made it into the top 3. <http://www.penny-
arcade.com/patv/pa-the-series/112/>

~~~
apphacker
What a horrible interview process and post-interview discussion. Even if I had
gotten the job, after watching that self-important and vague, irrational
driven reasoning process I'd promptly turn it down.

~~~
dschobel
No kidding. I only hope those Rorschach tests were a joke but I'm not so sure.

------
WillyF
It may be trendy, but I wouldn't call it a fad. The key to getting a job is
demonstrating your skills. That's exactly what this comic does.

------
scotje
They actually covered the final interview process for this job in a couple
episodes of PATV, starting here: <http://www.penny-arcade.com/patv/pa-the-
series/112/>

------
disturbances
Looks like this sort of thing is becoming a trend. I'm not sure if that's a
good thing.

~~~
dpritchett
This seems like a losing strategy: invest tens of hours in a single
application for a highly visible opening with no expectation of a callback.

I'd think an applicant would want to cast a wider net and then escalate
investment in individal openings as hiring companies signaled some mutual
interest.

Maybe some rules of thumb are in order, i.e. _x_ hours for an application, 2
_x_ hours for a first interview, etc.

~~~
riffer
I'm not sure that's how designers think about things

------
butterfi
Whether or not they hire him is moot -- funny and creative is a hard thing to
get across, and he did a bang-up job. I'm sure he'll get noticed by someone.

------
alfredp
Does any know if the job actually required Javascript? As cool as the comic
was, it sounded like it was a must have.

------
jlgosse
I hope he gets the gig - he did a great job on this comic.

Side note: Does anyone know where the job posting is? I'd like to see what
they are actually looking for.

~~~
someone_here
[http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=823322](http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=823322)

~~~
icco
Here is who got the job, according to LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/profile?viewProfile=&key=7248250...](http://www.linkedin.com/profile?viewProfile=&key=7248250&authToken=J4zN&authType=name&trk=coprofile_new_hire)

Here is her personal site for those w/o LI. <http://www.erikagreco.com/>

~~~
icco
Looks like they are attacking Robert Ebert:
<http://www.erikagreco.com/portfolio-web.html>

~~~
CrazedGeek
<http://gamescanbeart.com/>

------
icco
It's too bad his actual website is broken in FireFox, that seems like a bit of
a downer compared to his awesome cover letter.

------
iamdave
Hire this man immediately.

------
gaulinmp
My vote is Hire. I'll be watching PA for your name. Good luck!

------
grumpyfart
That's the kind of research and work that you need to do before applying any
job. Not just sending you resume to 50 potential employees.

------
boredguy8
I don't see what's so great about this comic. It's not funny, there's no
perspective except an infatuation with PA, and a third of the comic is talking
about what skills he doesn't have or other reasons to NOT hire him. I'm all
for self-deprecation, but it should GO somewhere.

